# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  لماذا يغسلون .أقدام المعاريس؟

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


اللهم صلّ على محمد وعلى آل محمد 



تنتشر عندنا الكثير من العادات والتقاليد التي لا نعلم من 

أين مصدرها وعندما نسأل ليش ؟؟ 

قالوا عادات وتقاليد أثبات دليل من اللي أوصى ؟؟؟ 

الإجابة نفس الشيء عادات وتقاليد . 

أحد هذه العادات هي: 

غسل أرجل العريسين ليلة حفل الزفاف 

المكونات: صحن,ماء ورد , ريحان و زهور,مبلغ من المال , مسباح المعرس 

الطريقة: تضع أرجل العريسين مقابل بعضهم بحيث صبع العريس 

لبهام يقابل صبع العروس لبهام 

ويصب عليهم ماء الورد وينثر فوقهم الريحان والورد ولفلوس 

ويحطوا فوقهم المسباح ويصلوا على محمد وال محمد. 

بعد البحث والاستكشاف وأخيرا توصلنا إلى أصل و مصدر هذه العادة 

طبعا هذا الشيء أوصى به الرسول  الإمام علي  عندماً تزوج ابنتها  


آداب الأعراس : 

أوصى رسول الله  علي أبن أبي  فقال له: 

((يا علي إذا دخلت العروس بيتك فاخلع خفيها حين تجلس 

واغسل رجليها وصب الماء من باب دارك إلى أقصى دارك, 

فإنك إذا فعلت ذلك أخرج من دارك سبعين ألف لون من الفقر,

وأدخل فيها سبعين ألف لون من البركة, وانزل عليك سبعين

رحمة ترفرف على رأس العروس حتى تنال بركتها كل زاوية في بيتك)) . 


ولعل البعض يتساءل لماذا أوصى الشرع الزوج أن يخلع خفي

العروس و أن يغسل رجليها ؟؟؟ 

الجواب هو: 

هذه الفتاة عاشت السنين الطويلة في كنف والديها وتلقت

منهم الرحمة والحنان والمحبة والتضحية, وأنست بأفراد عائلتها ,

ثم ترحل عنهم فجأة لتعيش معك في بيتك وهي في لحظ

ة دخول بيتك قلبها مضطرب وفكرها يتضارب قلقة مستقبلها معك ,

تريد أن تعرف هل فقدت بدخولها بيتك كل تلك الرحمة والحب والحنان ,

أم أنها ستجد كل ذلك عندك أيها الشاب. 



من هنا جاءنا الأمر المبارك بخلع خفيها وغسل قدميها ليرتفع 

بهذا العمل قلقها وتطمئن إلى استنادها إلى ركن أمين 

يحبها ويعطف عليه ويعوضها عن والديها . 

فالأنس والمحبة التي تشعرها العروس في هذه اللحظة 

وهي تنتظر إلى زوجها يغسل قدميها سوف لن تنساهما طول عمرها , 

ويزيد من وفائها لزوجها. 


كل هذا إضافة إلى ما ذكره الرسول  في حديثه من رفع الفقر

و استنزال الرحمة والنعمة الإلهية. 

لابد من الإشارة هنا أن تواضع الزوج لزوجته يجب أن

لا يبعث الغرور والتكبر عند الزوجة, بل يجب

أن تتلقاه أنه إظهار للمحبة والحنان. 

ملطوووش


تحياتي لكم
فــــــــرح

----------


## بيسان

معلومه رائعه اخيه
كنت اجهلها
سلمت يمناكِ غاليتي
والله يعطيك العاافيه
اختك..بيسان

----------


## فرح

> معلومه رائعه اخيه
> كنت اجهلها
> سلمت يمناكِ غاليتي
> والله يعطيك العاافيه
> اختك..بيسان



يسلم قلبك وقلب غاااليك  حبيبتي 
بيساان
اسعدني تواااجدك الغاالي 
يعطيك العاافيه  لاحرمنا تواااصلك المتألق
دمت برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## عاشقة الرسول



----------


## MOONY

مشكوره فرووحه عالطشه الحلوه
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## فرح

> 



تسلمين خيتوو عاشقة الرسول 
ع حظووورك الطيب 
يعطيك العاافيه  دوووم التوااصل انشاء الله 
دمت بخير

----------


## فرح

> مشكوره فرووحه عالطشه الحلوه
> تحياتي لكِ



تسلمين حبيبتي مــــــوني 
الاحلى تواااجدك الغاالي داائما
لاحرمنا اشراقة طلتك المتألقه 
دمت بخير

----------


## سيناريو

*هذا العاده كله اتجي على بالي واقول مادري من وين هالعادات* 
*مشكورة على التوضيح والطش الحلو والمميز*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مشكورة فروحه عالنقل الرائع ..*

*تسلمي يارب ..تصدقي هذه العاده تعجبني معرف ليش والحين الحمدلله هي خير في خير ..*

*الله يعطيج العافية ..*

----------


## فرح

> *هذا العاده كله اتجي على بالي واقول مادري من وين هالعادات* 
> *مشكورة على التوضيح والطش الحلو والمميز*



تسلمين خيتوو سيناريو
الاحلى تواااجدك وتنويرك صفحتي 
انا كل الااعرفه انها عادات وتقاليد 
بس الحمد لله طلعت خير 
يعطيك العاافيه
دوووم التواااصل انشاء الله
دمت بخير

----------


## فرح

> *مشكورة فروحه عالنقل الرائع ..*
> 
> *تسلمي يارب ..تصدقي هذه العاده تعجبني معرف ليش والحين الحمدلله هي خير في خير ..*
> 
> *الله يعطيج العافية ..*



يسلم قلبك وقلب غاااليك شــــذى الزهراء 
الروووعه في حظووورك الطيب 
حتى انا كنت ما اعرف عنها الاانها عادت وتقاليد
بس الحمد لله طلعت شيء جميل وخير 
يعطيك العاافيه ولاحرمنا تواااصلك 
دمت برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

يسلموا فروح ع المعلومه الحلوة
كنت دوم اسئل امي ليش قالت بس كذا عاده وتعودنا عليها
وترفع الحظ  للمعاريس وتجيب الخير وتدفع البلاء عنه
واذكر ليله زواج اخوي كان هالشهر ويبوا يغسلور رجولهم
بس ماكان فيه احد يغسلهم لان عمتي هي السئوله وكانت مسافرة وتوهقوا
قامت امه وغسلتهم والكل قال لا وماتعرفي احنا سئلنا ليش فيه شي خصوصي يسوونه
كاهو خلاص الماي ووو وانتهت السالفه
قالوا لا بس لازم تسويه وحده تعرف فيه
وحتى خالتي طول الليل وهي تحاتي ذاك الغسول وكل شوي قالت الحين بيصير كذا ويمكن كذا ولا راح تنزل عليهم رحمه
ومايندرى عنهم  بس اذا هي عملته بحسن نيه ماعتقد فيها شي
خلاص تعبت وانا اكتب ادري وايد علي ودخلت في موضوع ثاني
بس زين عرفت ليش وليش اهلي كانو يحاتوا ذيك الليله
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## النغم انيني

واني اللي كنت فاكرتنها خرافات في خرافات
يسلمو للتوضيح

----------


## ملكة سبأ

إبارك فيك يارب ويعطيك العافيه أفدتينا  أنا بالفعل كنت أجهل سبب غسل أرجل العريسين

----------


## فرح

> يسلموا فروح ع المعلومه الحلوة
> كنت دوم اسئل امي ليش قالت بس كذا عاده وتعودنا عليها
> وترفع الحظ للمعاريس وتجيب الخير وتدفع البلاء عنه
> واذكر ليله زواج اخوي كان هالشهر ويبوا يغسلور رجولهم
> بس ماكان فيه احد يغسلهم لان عمتي هي السئوله وكانت مسافرة وتوهقوا
> قامت امه وغسلتهم والكل قال لا وماتعرفي احنا سئلنا ليش فيه شي خصوصي يسوونه
> كاهو خلاص الماي ووو وانتهت السالفه
> قالوا لا بس لازم تسويه وحده تعرف فيه
> وحتى خالتي طول الليل وهي تحاتي ذاك الغسول وكل شوي قالت الحين بيصير كذا ويمكن كذا ولا راح تنزل عليهم رحمه
> ...



يسلم عمرك يالغلا دمــــــوووع
الاحلى تواااجدك الغاالي منوووره صفحتي 
الحمد لله انك عرفتي  :wink:  ..
لا ماهدرتي هههه ربي يبارك ليكم انشاء الله حتى لومتأخره 
يعطيك العاافيه
دوووم التوااصل
دمت بخير

----------


## فرح

> واني اللي كنت فاكرتنها خرافات في خرافات
> يسلمو للتوضيح



يسلم عمرك يالغلاالنغم انيني
ع الطله الراائعه يعطيك العاافيه
حتى انا كنت افكرها خرافااات 
حتى في زواااجي كنت مضايقه :sad2:  من هالشي ههههه
دمت بخير

----------


## فرح

> إبارك فيك يارب ويعطيك العافيه أفدتينا أنا بالفعل كنت أجهل سبب غسل أرجل العريسين



مشكوووره ياقلبي مـــــلوووكه
يعطيك العاافيه  لاحرمنا اشراقة طلتك الذهبيه
دمت بخير

----------


## وعود

*مشكورة فروحة يعطيكِ العافية ..*

----------


## أمل الظهور

**

*احنا نطقها مسخره على الأهل وعلى التقاليد وعلى الخرافات* 

*آخر شيء تطلع من تعاليم الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله* 


**

*والله احنا اللي طلعنا موب شيء ومانعرف مااقول الا مالت علينا  <<غصون الجنه يارب*


*ولا ازيدك من الشعر بيت عندنا مايصير اهل المعرس هم اللي يصبوا ويأخذوا الفلوس* 

*لا لا اهل العروس هم اللي يستولوا على الاولي والتالي* 

*وبعد اسمعهم يقولوا مايصير يصبوا والاذان يأذن المفروض قبل اذان الفجر ولا مايصير* 

*وموب زين بعده* 


*يسلموو فروح على هيك معلومه* 

*ومن اليوم ورايح بسكر فمي وعن المسخره الي ماليها داعي* 

*احم وموب بعيده اتشمت على اللي مايكفيهم الوقت يصبوا* 


*موفقه*

----------


## فرح

> *مشكورة فروحة يعطيكِ العافية ..*



تسلمي خيتوو وعــــــود
 ع تواااجدك وتنويرك صفحتي 
يعطيك العاافيه
دووم هالطله

----------


## فرح

> **
> 
> *احنا نطقها مسخره على الأهل وعلى التقاليد وعلى الخرافات*  
> *آخر شيء تطلع من تعاليم الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله*  
> 
> ** 
> *والله احنا اللي طلعنا موب شيء ومانعرف مااقول الا مالت علينا <<غصون الجنه يارب*
>  
> 
> ...



يسلم قلبك وقلب غاااليك حبيبتي امـــــــووله
زين وضحت المعلومه عندك وبلاها مسخره هههه
اسعدني تواااجدك وطلتك الذهبيه
يعطيك العاافيه  دوووم تواااصلك 
دمت بخير

----------


## dreams

ذكرتينى  بليلة زواجي كنت تعبانة وماكنت راضية اغسل رجلى (كنت مفكرة هذه خرافه) المهم امى  الله يعطيها العافيه  اصرت على غسل الرجيال  وبلفعل صار والحمدلله

----------


## dreams

اسفه 
نسيت اشكرك على هذه الموضوع الحلوووووووو مررره
نسيت نفسى .هههههههههههههه
مع تحياتي

----------


## فرح

> ذكرتينى بليلة زواجي كنت تعبانة وماكنت راضية اغسل رجلى (كنت مفكرة هذه خرافه) المهم امى الله يعطيها العافيه اصرت على غسل الرجيال وبلفعل صار والحمدلله



يسلموووو dreams
يعطيك العاافيه ع الحظووور الطيب
لاحرمنا تواااجدك 
دمت بخير 
تحياااتي فــــــــرح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ذوقش حلو في اختيار الموضوع وطرحش احلى

----------


## فرح

> ذوقش حلو في اختيار الموضوع وطرحش احلى



مشكووره حبيبتي عفاف الهدى
الاحلى حظوورك وتنويرك صفحتي 
وهذا من طيبك يالغلا
يعطيك العاافيه
دمت بخير

----------


## زهـور

*شفت هذا الموضوع وعجبني وحبيت اكتبه للاستفاده والمعرفة*

*ومادري ان كان موجود في المنتدى من قبل او لا*

*كنت افكر من زمان من لما كنت صغيرة وهو ليش العروس و المعرس ليلة زواجهم ايغسلوا رجايلهم و ليش اذا دخلوا بيتهم يحملوا معاهم شي اسمه في منطقتنا (عدرة) اعتقد ان كل مناطق القطيف ايسوا هالشي , و العدرة مثل ما ايسموها ايحطوا فيها بيض و رز و اتوقع زيت ماني متاكدة المهم اكثر من مره سألت الكبار في السن ليش ايسوا هالاشياء جدتي مثلا اتقول هذا شي ربوا عليه يعني ما فهموا على الدنيا الا و هم ايسوا هالاشياء او تقول عادات و تقاليد يعني ما تدري ويش مصدره .....
اني دروت و وصلت الى جواب على سؤالي الأول و هو ليش العروس و المعرس يغسلوا رجلينهم ؟ 

يستخدموا في غسل الارجل : صحن,ماء ورد , ريحان و زهور,مبلغ من المال , مسباح المعرس

الطريقة: 
تضع أرجل العريسين مقابل بعضهم بحيث صبع العريس لبهام يقابل صبع العروس لبهام 

ويصب عليهم ماء الورد وينثر فوقهم الريحان والورد ولفلوس ويحطوا فوقهم المسباح ويصلوا على محمد وال محمد.

أتضح أن هذا الشيء أوصى به الرسول (ص) الإمام علي (ع) عندماً تزوج ابنته فاطمة (ع)

أوصى رسول الله (ص) علي أبن أبي (ع) فقال له: ((يا علي إذا دخلت العروس بيتك فاخلع خفيها حين تجلس واغسل رجليها وصب الماء من باب دارك إلى أقصى دارك, فإنك إذا فعلت ذلك أخرج من دارك سبعين ألف لون من الفقر, وأدخل فيها سبعين ألف لون من البركة, وانزل عليك سبعين رحمة ترفرف على رأس العروس حتى تنال بركتها كل زاوية في بيتك)) .

ولعل البعض يتساءل لماذا أوصى الشرع الزوج أن يخلع خفي العروس و أن يغسل رجليها ؟؟؟

الجواب هو:هذه الفتاة عاشت السنين الطويلة في كنف والديها وتلقت منهم الرحمة والحنان والمحبة والتضحية, وأنست بأفراد عائلتها , ثم ترحل عنهم فجأة لتعيش معك في بيتك وهي في لحظة دخول بيتك قلبها مضطرب وفكرها يتضارب قلقة مستقبلها معك , تريد أن تعرف هل فقدت بدخولها بيتك كل تلك الرحمة والحب والحنان , أم أنها ستجد كل ذلك عندك أيها الشاب.

من هنا جاءنا الأمر المبارك بخلع خفيها وغسل قدميها ليرتفع بهذا العمل قلقها وتطمئن إلى استنادها إلى ركن أمين يحبها ويعطف عليه ويعوضها عن والديها .

فالأنس والمحبة التي تشعرها العروس في هذه اللحظة وهي تنتظر إلى زوجها يغسل قدميها سوف لن تنساهما طول عمرها , ويزيد من وفائها لزوجها.

كل هذا إضافة إلى ما ذكره الرسول (ص) في حديثه من رفع الفقر و استنزال الرحمة والنعمة الإلهية.

لابد من الإشارة هنا أن تواضع الزوج لزوجته يجب أن لا يبعث الغرور والتكبر عند الزوجة, بل يجب أن تتلقاه أنه إظهار للمحبة والحنان.

و سؤالي الثاني ليش يحملوا معاهم ( العدرة ) وايحطوها في دارهم ؟ (العدره عادة اللي تحملها تكون كبيرة في السن )

و انشاء الله تستفيدوا من الموضوع و تفيدوني باللي عندكم ....

دامت الأفراح عامره بدياركم* 
*( منقول )*

----------


## غرامك شي

موضوع حليو بس ليش الحين ناس واجد ما يغسلوا
الرجايل يغسلوا الايادي
مو المفروض نقتدي بالرسول
لولان الايادي اسهل مابتفصخ الجوتي
تقبلي مروري

----------


## ملكة سبأ

شكرا لجهودكم تم دمج الموضوعين

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

وفــــــي الاخير تطلع .. وصية من الرســول الاكــرم .. صلى الله عليه واله وسلم
يسلمووووووو فرووحة على الافـــادة
يعطيج العافية على النقل الممتع.. ولا حرمنا هالطله يارب
*-*-*-*
يسلمووو زهــور على النقل
يعطيج العافية .. وتسلمي
موفقين الى خيــر .

----------


## حكاية حب

وإني أقوول ليه يسوون كذا 
اهاااا هسى فهمت 
هههه
مشكووره فرووح عالمعلوومه
دمت بـ خ ـير
حكاية

----------


## ليالي الخبر

واخيرا عرفت من زمان وانا اتسائل ليش ؟؟
مشكوره اختي على هالمعلومه اللي عرفتني
اكثر عن هذي العاده

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*تسلمي اختي على الموضوع القيم*

----------


## hope

اوول مره اعرف 

يسلموو ع الطرح 

يعطيك ربي الف عاافيه حبيبتي فروووحه


بنتظار جديدك ...


تحياتي

----------


## EeMoOo®

شكرا عالمعلومة الشيقة...... اتحفونا بالمزيد .. بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ساريه

يسلمو فروحه على الطرح الروعه والله يعطيك العا فيه

                                          تحياتي

----------

